
CSS for Back end Developers - uyasinov
http://10clouds.com/blog/css-for-backend-developers-part-i/
======
z3t4
Don't use #id in CSS. Use .class instead. Then you can use the #id for
scripting, and you can separate concerns. For example: not having to update
your CSS code when you change #id, or vice versa.

Using HTML5 semantics as much as possible instead of div.class is a good
advice, as it will make the CSS more simple.

